# Lopez_316 60g **One month no water change**



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That wood is great! It's gonna look awesome when the plants grow in


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Comments please....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> That wood is great! It's gonna look awesome when the plants grow in


Thanks!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Hope you take those plastics out! That's gonna look awesomw with the Weitzmani Tetras and Cards and Rummies!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> Hope you take those plastics out! That's gonna look awesomw with the Weitzmani Tetras and Cards and Rummies!


Yeah, they would be out in a few days.... They are weight to hold the wood.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

*Cardinals and Weitzmani Tetra*

*Day 3*

Hello guys! 

So here is an update.....

I got 15 Cardinals  they are super tiny as well as the Weitzmani Tetra. I could get the Weitzmani Tetra picture becuase they like to hide in the wood, but I would keep trying....

Unfortunately, GBA is back ... I'm going to try the Erythromycin method and hopefully would go away..

Any advise that I should be aware? Also please leave some comments...

Here are the pics.....





























Here are the Cardinals look how small they are.....










Compare with the Rummies at the back:fish::fish::fish::fish:









Some random shoots!




















Thanks for looking.........


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

great start. you need more plants, and start with a 4 hr photo period.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> great start. you need more plants, and start with a 4 hr photo period.


Thanks!

I will add more plants this weekend would post the result. Can you explain why short photo period?


----------



## JHipkin (Dec 18, 2004)

Short photo period = don't run the lights a long time. You have a lot of light. Four hours to start.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks..I knew that. But why cutting off on hours? It's because the algae or for the plants? 

Thanks again....


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

you don't have enough plant mass. 260watts is alot of light. start wit 130 watts
for 4hrs until you have enough plants. If the plants look like the arn't doing well then add a 1hr noon burst with all 4 bulbs. this way you have a greater chance of avoiding algae.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> you don't have enough plant mass. 260watts is alot of light. start wit 130 watts
> for 4hrs until you have enough plants. If the plants look like the arn't doing well then add a 1hr noon burst with all 4 bulbs. this way you have a greater chance of avoiding algae.


Make sense! 

Thanks....


----------



## danio5988 (Nov 13, 2008)

where can i get those type of woods?


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

danio5988 said:


> where can i get those type of woods?


http://www.manzanita.com/ or in S&S thread in this forum. I got my at Manzanita.com

great price:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## danio5988 (Nov 13, 2008)

lopez_316us said:


> http://www.manzanita.com/ or in S&S thread in this forum. I got my at Manzanita.com
> 
> great price:thumbsup::thumbsup:


i went to the site, did you make a special order via phone?

It seems they don't do online purchasing.

Btw, those are just small branches and you attached it all together making it bigger. right? 

its pretty.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

You are off to a great start. I think your tank will look wonderful when filled in. Definately cut back on the lighting period, In the beginning a tank is very prone to algae

Just wondering what is the depth on the 60 gal. I have 2 - 55 gal and they are only 12" from front to back. Very hard to get depth in a scape and that much DW. 

You got a great start with Kotoeloncat 's help, His tank are always nice.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

danio5988 said:


> i went to the site, did you make a special order via phone?
> 
> It seems they don't do online purchasing.
> 
> ...


Yeah I place the order by phone and you can ask for custom orders. Also, I asked for a lot of branches to make that hard scape.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

rekles75 said:


> You are off to a great start. I think your tank will look wonderful when filled in. Definately cut back on the lighting period, In the beginning a tank is very prone to algae
> 
> Just wondering what is the depth on the 60 gal. I have 2 - 55 gal and they are only 12" from front to back. Very hard to get depth in a scape and that much DW.
> 
> You got a great start with Kotoeloncat 's help, His tank are always nice.


Yeah same as my. definitive, It's hard to space because of the depth...

Thanks for looking!!:icon_lol::icon_lol:


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

Your tank looks great can't wait to see what your tank will look like in a month or 2.

lopez, I see you are a Socom player!!!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Saccom and COD 5.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks for the comments..


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

danio5988 said:


> i went to the site, did you make a special order via phone?
> 
> It seems they don't do online purchasing.
> 
> ...


Aqua Forst Aquarium located in SF carries a wide variety of good driftwoods and rocks. I am lucky to be local to SF so I go in to choose my pieces and also save on the shipping cost. However they take online orders so you can check their site to see if it fits your needs....pricey though


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

lopez_316us said:


> *Day 3*
> I got 15 Cardinals  they are super tiny as well as the Weitzmani Tetra. I could get the Weitzmani Tetra picture becuase they like to hide in the wood, but I would keep trying....
> 
> Unfortunately, GBA is back ... I'm going to try the Erythromycin method and hopefully would go away..
> ...



Great looking scape. Now you just need to measure the parameters and maintain the ferts, co2 and lighting to let them grow.

I would be cautious about the fish though. The tank has not cycled yet unless you have used filters from previous tanks in it. It can take anywhere between 2-6 weeks or more to cycle and and it is stressful (maybe harmful in extreme conditions) for delicate fishes like cardinals during this time.

My suggestion would be to at least measure ammonia and nitrite on a daily basis (since you already have fish in it) and do big water change as soon as ammonia/nitrite hits over 1 ppm


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks man! 

The tank was cycle. I had it for about 2 year, but decided to re-scape and change plants. I did a 100% WC but I kept the gravel wet as well as the filters. I'm checking every day for ammonia, but so far still 0ppms. Would see if what happens.

Thanks for looking!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

lopez_316us said:


> Saccom and COD 5.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments..


Next time you play Socom send a friend invite to ClassicSeal, if you want.

I can't wait to play with you!!!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

NATURE AQUARIUM said:


> Next time you play Socom send a friend invite to ClassicSeal, if you want.
> 
> I can't wait to play with you!!!


For sure I will send you one. I don't remember my ID but as soon as i get home I'll send the invitation!!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

Cool


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

*Week 6*

*Week 6*


Hola amigos, 

Here is an update on how my tank is doing. Fortunately, BGA is gone!!!! I killed with Erythromyci and it work really good. :fish::fish:
I add 15 Black Morpho Tetras and now I'm waiting on some Ember tetras. Also, I add some more plants courtesy of *kotoeloncat*. 

Here are the pics........




























Right side...










Left side...




















Viper Shrimp....










The last one......










Please leave some comments........

:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot to clean the glass:icon_cry::icon_cry:

I'll take more tonight!!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

hohohohoh, dude

looking good. The plants grew and fills up nicely.
I really like the placement of the Cardamine,

My only suggestion for now would be to trim the cardamine down a little, so its more like a bush rather than having it crawling uncontrolably.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> hohohohoh, dude
> 
> looking good. The plants grew and fills up nicely.
> I really like the placement of the Cardamine,
> ...


which is the Cardamine?:icon_redf:icon_redf:icon_redf:icon_redf


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow. i love the hairgrass. you mentioned the specs but you didn't mention the substrate that you're using. is it eco? well whatever it is those plants look great


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

oops! I forgot that. Yes is Eco-Complete, I use 4 bags.

Thanks for the comments:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

cardamine :


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks man!!!!!!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

*Update!*

Hola amigos,

Here are some shoots of the fauna. Some pictures are not good because is really hard to get those tiny tetras, plus they move really fast. 

Pics.......

Black Morpho Tetras...














































I love them, really interesting fish. They don't school at all and they like to stay at the bottom of the tank. 

Here is the only picture of the Celestial Pearl....










I have Ember Tetras but they color is almost transparent:icon_sad::icon_sad::icon_sad::icon_sad::icon_sad:. I hope with time they would turn ember. 

I would try to get a pic of them, But they are super tiny and move really fast. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

nice! its good to know ur tank is still running beautifully


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

dr.tran said:


> nice! its good to know ur tank is still running beautifully


Thanks man! 

I nail down the algae problem:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:. Thus, I'm really happy how everything is turning around.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

the eyes on the cpd in the last pic are hilarious. 

I've never heard of black morpho tetras. . .very cool looking fish. They look like they would be good in a nano! Great tank btw!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

:icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek:

lol....

Thanks!!!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Really great looking tank.


----------



## ICU-Mailman (Jan 9, 2009)

I love the look of your tank! I wish I could get mine looking so nice!!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

pictures....need more pictures......pictures...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

^^^ x2 

How are the P. weitzmani doing? I'm loving mine!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Koto and Laura. I been a bit busy, but finally got the time to take some shots.

Like always I have some problems. There is some sort of fungus or parasite in some of my fish and all my inverts die include my Narite snails:icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry:. Also, My favorite fish die too:icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry: (Gold Nugget), I forgot to plug back the air pump and left the CO2 run all night. All my fish were gasping at the surface the next morning. 

As far as my plants, they are doing really good. Everything is growing really fast and healthy. They only thing is that I have to fight BBA, but I killed injecting Excel with a syringe directly into the BBA and It works perfect. But I'm tired of using Excel all the time and I'm considering buying a power head to increase the circulation on my tank.

Well less talk and here are the shoots. Please leave some comments and enjoy.

The tank..














































Here are some pics of the fish...:fish::fish::fish:





























Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> ^^^ x2
> 
> How are the P. weitzmani doing? I'm loving mine!


I love my too. I have more male than females and they all fight for a bit of territory. I love to see them chase each other. I have a hard time feeding them because they don't like to go to the surface.

Do you have the same problem?


----------



## nazspeed (Dec 19, 2008)

well now i know where all the cardinal tetras from win tropicals went...lol great looking tank!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks man!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi guys,

It's been awhile since I update this thread, but I been having some problems with my tank. Fortunately, problems are almost done. Plants are growing really good and fish are doing good too. 

I have some new additions that I'm really exited about it. I finally got some Cabomba Furcada from *Dr. Tran*, I was looking for that plant for awhile. As far as fish, I got 6 Apistos :fish::fish::fish:. Here are some pictures of them..... 















































Here is the tank......























































Thanks for looking!!!!!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

No comments oh? :icon_cry:


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

*Update...05-13-09*

Hi guys,

It's been awhile since I update my journal, but noe much change has been made until now. Equipment, fauna and plans has been replace and a few things are move inside the tank as far as aquascaping. 
Here are the new additions and new pictures....
*
Equipment*..
60 gallon tank
2- 2215 Eheim 
1- Magnum 350
1- 300w Heater 
1- 260w Coralife Compact florescent light Fixture (9 Hour)
1- 56w Coralife T-5 light fixture (9 Hour)
Pressurized CO2 System with 2 Rinox 5000 diffusers 
Dry Fertz 

*Fauna *
10 Poecilocharax Weitzmani (Weitzmani Tetra) 
10 Cardinal Tetra 
10 Ember Tetras
4 Rummy Noses 
1 Lemon Tetra
1 Albino BN Pleco
1 Clow Pleco
1 Farlowella catfish

*Flora *
Hemianthis Callitricoides
Ludwigia Glandulosa
Cabomba Furcata
Limnophila Hippuroid
Ludwigia Repens
Rotala SP Mini Type 1
Rotala SP Mini Type 2
Echinodorus 'Indian Red'
Java Moss
Onion Plant 
And a few other......I'll get the name later....

Here are the pictures.......



















Left side 






















































That's all my friends:fish::fish::fish:


----------



## nickcamp12345 (May 2, 2009)

if you want the HC to spread easier and faster, you should break up those big clumps into a bunch of tiny pieces.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

I was about to ask why is not spreading...

Thanks!


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

wow !


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> wow !


lol! Watch out Koto my glandulosa it's looking red and I'm going to stat selling some!!!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm really happy with the new additions and the results of it. I have to say that 5.3 watts per gallons really make plants to take off and get better color. Also, I'm pumping a lot more Co2 to balance the light and the result are amazing. I always get Glandulosa from Koto, but I never manage to keep it red like him. Finally, it's turning blood red and looking healthy as well as the rest of the plants. 

At this point I'm algae free!!!!! I can't believe it!! (well I have a bit here and there, but It almost dying) 

I forgot to mention that I'm using an ADA water purification system and add Purigen to the filter and the result crystal clear water...

Thanks for looking!


----------



## nickcamp12345 (May 2, 2009)

lopez_316us said:


> I was about to ask why is not spreading...
> 
> Thanks!


 
np. i wish i had the money for good lights and pressurized co2. your tank is great if i didn't mention it before


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## nickcamp12345 (May 2, 2009)

lopez_316us said:


> Thanks!


 
i just realized that you live in astoria. i lived there until i was like 4. haha


----------



## itstony (Jan 11, 2009)

hows the HC doing? is it spreading more yet?


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Your tank has gone a long way man. Major props.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

the scape is fantastic short of a nice ground cover. how is the HC doing?


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

malaybiswas said:


> the scape is fantastic short of a nice ground cover. how is the HC doing?


The HC is looking really good and healthy, but still is not spreading:frown::frown::frown:

Oh well!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

*Quick update!*

So things are going well on this tank. Plants and fish are healthy and almost no algae. Summer is almost here and would see how plants and would do in summer. I apt gets really hot and already my thank when up from 78F to a 82F :icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek:. I'm running a fan when the light turn on, but really is not helping that much. 

Anyway, At the moment I'm really please on the results.. Also, for the first time I have BABYS!!! Yeah my new apistos are having some fun:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Here are some quick pictures that I took this morning...




























This new ADA water purification that I got in Japan.....



















Here is mama apisto....



















Thanks for looking!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Beautiful tank; I love the wood!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Ariel301 said:


> Beautiful tank; I love the wood!


Thanks man!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

*Update.*

Hi guys,

It's been awhile since I update this thread and I hoping to get more comments with this update because I re-scape the tank.

This summer was really bad for me. I had a lot of lost due to the heat wave in my apt. I almost give up, but manage to keep a couple things alive. There are been many changes since the las update. There are new EQ, fauna and flora. Here is the need update of everything:

*Equipment:*

60 gallon tank
2 2215 Eheim 
1 Magnum 350
300w Heater 
260w Coralife Compact florescent light Fixture (8 Hour)
56w Coralife F/W Aqualight T-5 is a double lamp fixture
Pressurized CO2 System with two ceramic diffusers 
Dry Fertz 

As far as EQ basically I add one more Ehiem 2215, another Coralife fixture with a total of 300w, another diffuser (two total). All this upgrades really took everything to the next level! I know what you thinking "this is insane!! Too much light and so on! LOL. But I'm really satisfy with the results. 

*Flora:*

Luwigia Sp. Guinea
Ludwigia Glandulosa
Ammania Sp. Bonsai
Byxa Japonica
Java Moss
Limnophilia aromatica
Rotala Wallichii
Bacopa Colorata
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'
Echinodorus 'Indian Red'
Onion Plant 
Cabomba Furcata
Ludwigia Repens
Rotala sp. "Singapore"
Rotala sp. "Colorata" 

*Fauna:*

6 Ember tetras
2 Poecilocharax Weitzmani (Weitzmani Tetra) 
6 Cardinal Tetra (Coming Soon)
4 Rummy Noses 
1 Albino BN Pleco
3 Clow Pleco
1 Apisto Double Red (Male)
30++ Wild type Neocaridina (From my 5g tank)

And here some pictures....






































Right side



















Left side



















Middle 










Some other angle
































































OK guys,

*Please some comments this time!* 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Come on guys!!! 

No comments?


----------



## DanLOman (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice Tank.

The female Apisto didnt make it?


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah man! 

I think only the dominant male made it. I think he stress everyone out!


----------



## Emerica88 (Oct 16, 2009)

What is the red plant in the bottom right corner of the first couple of pics?


----------



## billb (May 29, 2009)

Happy plants for sure! I like the how you have focused on stem plants but still have a good structure to this scape. Nice drift wood too, (the left side is my favorite!)

Bill


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Emerica88 said:


> What is the red plant in the bottom right corner of the first couple of pics?


Luwigia Sp. Guinea


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Very nice tank!! I am also in astoria, i dont know any good shops out here tho. Do you get all your plants online? Really nice tank tho!


----------



## StarrD (Oct 29, 2009)

*Amazing tank, I love it.*
*Are the morpho tetra harder to keep than cardinals?*


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

FDNY911 said:


> Very nice tank!! I am also in astoria, i dont know any good shops out here tho. Do you get all your plants online? Really nice tank tho!


PM send!

Thanks!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

StarrD said:


> *Amazing tank, I love it.*
> *Are the morpho tetra harder to keep than cardinals?*


I thing they a bit more complicate than cardinals. They are harder to feed because they like to stay a the bottom of the tank and hardly ever go to the surface even during feeding time. I have to over feed, so some food would reach the bottom of the tank for them and shrimp as well. 


Thanks for the comments!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

With mine I've found that small frozen foods (daphnia and cyclop-eeze) work really well since they sink, and also I crumble up flakes and they'll snatch those as they fall. They do have a hard time in very fast water, though- they prefer to hover and then dart at their food, and this doesn't work so well if you have lots of other fast eaters that will out-compete them.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> With mine I've found that small frozen foods (daphnia and cyclop-eeze) work really well since they sink, and also I crumble up flakes and they'll snatch those as they fall. They do have a hard time in very fast water, though- they prefer to hover and then dart at their food, and this doesn't work so well if you have lots of other fast eaters that will out-compete them.


Hey Laura! 

Thanks for the comment! 

Yeah, I couldn't put in better words. I feed them a lot of blood worm and seems to work good.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

looks good man. Nice growth but the only problem is that its not very organized. What I mean by that is that it doesn't look like structure but rather just a huge collection of healthy plants.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

dr.tran said:


> looks good man. Nice growth but the only problem is that its not very organized. What I mean by that is that it doesn't look like structure but rather just a huge collection of healthy plants.


WOW is been awhile Dr. Tran! Thanks for the comment man!


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

lopez_316us said:


> WOW is been awhile Dr. Tran! Thanks for the comment man!


hahaha. I have been tko'ed my life. And its good to be back. Nice to see that you have gone a long way. I remember when your tank only use to have blue green algae. lol


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

How was the change from Compact fluorescent to t5's? That seems like a lot less wattage.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

*Update*

Hi guys,

So it's been awhile since the last update. Tank in been thought some changes in the last couple months. There are good news and bad news...

Unfortunately, I had an ammonia spike and lost all my fish :icon_frow:icon_frow. Also, I run out of CO2 for about 4 days and plants didn't like at all. However, I give some inspiration to start all over again and make some changes. I got new fish and some new plants that I'm really exited about it.

The new additions are:

Fish
12 Black Neon Tetras
12 Lemon Tetras

Plants
Polygonum sp. ''Kawagoeanum'
Rotala Macandra Red Japan
L. Pantanal 
and a few more that I forgot the name LOL:tongue::tongue:

Here is some pictures .....

Full tank



























Right side









Polygonum sp. ''Kawagoeanum'



























L. glandulosa 



























Rotala Macandra Sp Red Japan


















Amania Bonsai 



























Laminacae Sp


















L. Guinea 


















L. Pantanal 


















L. Cuba










Ok guys,

Please some comments.........

Thanks for looking,


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

:icon_twis:icon_twis:icon_twis:icon_twis:icon_twis:icon_twis:icon_twis


----------



## halcyon (Mar 26, 2010)

I like the blended variety!


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice man. Very clean


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice dutch-ish look. Shame that all your fishes died though. 

Why was there an ammonia spike all of a sudden?


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Heartnet said:


> Very nice dutch-ish look. Shame that all your fishes died though.
> 
> Why was there an ammonia spike all of a sudden?


Thanks man! 

You are the second person that made the same comment.:hihi::hihi:

But what's a dutch-ish look??? :tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

FDNY911 said:


> Very nice tank!! I am also in astoria, i dont know any good shops out here tho. Do you get all your plants online? Really nice tank tho!


I'll get them online.

Thanks!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Reginald2 said:


> How was the change from Compact fluorescent to t5's? That seems like a lot less wattage.


Well I'm running both with total of 5.1w per gallon.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Stunning, beautiful, outstanding and envy inspiring! Are you still using the same fertilizing techniques, lighting schedules and such?


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Stunning, beautiful, outstanding and envy inspiring! Are you still using the same fertilizing techniques, lighting schedules and such?


Hello there!!!

I glad that you looked at my tank!! Did you see the plants that you gave me???? 

Yes I'm still using the same system. I pre-mix the dry fertz and dose every other day. Monday and Wednesdays Macros, Tuesday and Thursdays Micro and sometimes GH Booster. Light running 9 hours a day and Co2 24/7.


Best,


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I do see them. The poly k is looking fantastic as is the l. cuba. Looks much better than mine.  Does the co2 24/7 bother your fish? You have a knack for design. The full tank shot is amazing. You've really created a beauty here.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> I do see them. The poly k is looking fantastic as is the l. cuba. Looks much better than mine.  Does the co2 24/7 bother your fish? You have a knack for design. The full tank shot is amazing. You've really created a beauty here.


Oh thank you for the comments :redface::redface::redface:!!!

The co2 don't bother the fish. I have enough water agitation on the surface of the tank, but the co2 checker is always yellow. I guess the fish gets use to it.....


Thanks again!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

One reason that causes bga is lack of nitrates so dozing kno3 helps too. Another reason on top of that are dead spots in your tank so adding a powerhead or something similar to circulate the air helps a lot. l used Erythromycin method on my tank but that's before l knew about the nitrate deficiency method(l tested it with api's test kit l suggest you do the same). l tend to resort to using anti biotics last. Hope that helps.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

!shadow! said:


> One reason that causes bga is lack of nitrates so dozing kno3 helps too. Another reason on top of that are dead spots in your tank so adding a powerhead or something similar to circulate the air helps a lot. l used Erythromycin method on my tank but that's before l knew about the nitrate deficiency method(l tested it with api's test kit l suggest you do the same). l tend to resort to using anti biotics last. Hope that helps.


Ummmmmm......

I don't have BGA......:icon_roll:icon_roll
:tongue:

But thanks for the advice!!!

Best,


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am just stunned everytime I look at your tank. I don't see a speck of algae and the plants are lovely. I am super envious. When I get my own tank back on track, I am contacting you for some of your plants like that Laminacae.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The tank is looking fantastic, Lopez!

I agree it looks rather Dutch- http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/02/dutch-vs-nature-style-aquariums.html


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I had seen your tank before, but never read through your journal until this morning. Your plants look fantastic. They are very clean and healthy. But I preferred they layout and style from when you started this journal. That is just personal preference though. 
That is too bad you lost your fish last summer. I am surprised I didn't loose any in the heat I had. My tank got over 90 deg. It would have been nice to have gotten those apistos breeding successfully. How well did they do? I saw the eggs, how far did they develop?


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

*Ooops!*

Wow!!

Thanks everyone for the comments. I been really busy with so many things that I hardly had time to check my journal. :frown::frown::frown:

The good news is that I'm back, but with bad news :icon_neut:icon_neut:icon_neut. I really didn't took care my tank for the las 4 weeks and things got a bit bad........ Actually, really BAD!!! I didn't change water, dose and use Co2 for a month. 

The only thing I did was to add 5g of water every week because of water evaporation, but I didn't treat the water . New York is suppose to have a really good water quality, so I think i didn't bother my fish. the other problem I have is that temperature has gone really high due to the heat wave in NYC the last week. 

However, I didn't lost any fish or shrimp in tank :bounce::bounce:. But my plants didn't like it at all. Well some seems that didn't have any problem at all and some almost die. A couple of plants when emerge with an awesome different form of leafs.

Well here are some pictures of the mess.........

Full tank....




























Surface....

This is Lud pantanal emerge... 


















This is Polygonum sp. ''Kawagoeanum' emerge...



















Laminace ....










This is more Pantanal and Aromatinca...





































And after the water change....
































































I'll post more pic later....

Thanks for looking!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> I am just stunned everytime I look at your tank. I don't see a speck of algae and the plants are lovely. I am super envious. When I get my own tank back on track, I am contacting you for some of your plants like that Laminacae.


Thanks for the comment! any time you want some just let me know.

Best,


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> The tank is looking fantastic, Lopez!
> 
> I agree it looks rather Dutch- http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/02/dutch-vs-nature-style-aquariums.html


Thansk Laura,

I finally understand how they look.

Best,


----------



## ncassells (Jun 19, 2010)

just had a read through your journey.
sucks that you couldnt attend to the tank more than you did, it was looking pretty special!

but good to see that the plants didnt all die, and looked very "growy"


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Are you going to sell this tank or were you just taking it down temporarily? I saw your sales thread a while back and was wondering if you decided to keep it.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Are you going to sell this tank or were you just taking it down temporarily? I saw your sales thread a while back and was wondering if you decided to keep it.


Oops! Sorry I never reply. I'm keeping the tank, I just want to upgrade to a bigger tank. :icon_lol:


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello!!!!



















:icon_lol::icon_lol:


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Bump! Lol!


----------

